# Fire risk?



## Etherelda (4 Jan 2011)

Umm,,

Would using a plastic light fitting like this:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00146333

with a bulb such as this E14 LED:
http://www.simplyled.co.uk/E14-LED-Bulb ... 23PJB.aspx

be asking for trouble? I'm sure I could find a metal light, for similar bulb, but I was thinking these rigged on a pole across the tank may work. Might have to get some safety line so they don't 'unclamp', and risk falling into the water!?!

I didn't pay attention in science lessons, obviously!


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2011)

I doubt the LED would produce anywhere near as much heat as the halogen so you should be fine. 
And screw it to the wall, no risk then


----------

